# Question: Wondermill Jr with the stone wheels



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

So I think I read some posts where people said the stone wheels need to be broken in a little bit, that tiny flakes will be knocked off as the wheels get first start getting used?

Is this correct?

Then if it is correct, I was thinking I'd beans or rice and grind that into powder and then just throw it away, no sense in using the eggs or wheat I really want to keep. How much beans or rice would it take to be sure all of the little bits that are going to come off are gone? 

Thanks!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dakine said:


> So I think I read some posts where people said the stone wheels need to be broken in a little bit, that tiny flakes will be knocked off as the wheels get first start getting used?
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> ...


It may not be a good idea to do eggs with stone wheels, the fat would soak into the stones and be difficult, if not impossible to to clean it all out.

I have a Wonder Mill Jr. and use steel to grind them(dried eggs) and it works just fine then cleans up without a problem.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Davarm said:


> It may not be a good idea to do eggs with stone wheels, the fat would soak into the stones and be difficult, if not impossible to to clean it all out.
> 
> I have a Wonder Mill Jr. and use steel to grind them(dried eggs) and it works just fine then cleans up without a problem.


Cool! thanks for the tip! I thought the steel was for things like nut butter, but I'm not opposed at all to using it for making egg powder!

So you're only using the stone for wheat and rice and such? i guess even with the new tip on eggs, I'll still need to figure that out for grinding my wheat too though.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dakine said:


> Cool! thanks for the tip! I thought the steel was for things like nut butter, but I'm not opposed at all to using it for making egg powder!
> 
> So you're only using the stone for wheat and rice and such? i guess even with the new tip on eggs, I'll still need to figure that out for grinding my wheat too though.


I keep the steel burs on my mill most of the time. They are general purpose will will work for just about everything thats not oily, for wheat and other grains you may have to run it through several times and they do a good job on nut butters.

When I'm making flour and I'm "organized", I will get the stones out and use them, they do a much better job and do it much faster than the steel.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Never heard of them flaking off some. Is this true?


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Never heard of them flaking off some. Is this true?


Apparently so, mill arrived today and they said in the owners manual discard the first pound of flour because the high spots on the stone grinders will be shed.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Yup, just got the sunshine nugget, they said same thing with stones throw first cup of grind away till stones are broken in. Gave mine to the chickens they need the grit anyway.


----------

